# Where do you buy your Super Unleaded?



## Jmax

Its getting harder and harder to find this side of the water so I'm just wonder for those that use (can still find it) where do you buy your super unleaded??

John


----------



## Simply Clean

Tescos :thumb:


----------



## *rob*

Harvest energy up the road from me, but if I get to a tesco when it needs filling ill use momentum99


----------



## nick3814

Shell V power, don't touch anything else, plenty of it available here, up north.


----------



## Ronnie

Pretty much every station in portadown sells it


----------



## iPlod999

Shell V Power for me too.


----------



## Neil A

Sainos. Never had any problems. Nectar points too!


----------



## Avanti

Sainsburys when nearby otherwise it's Shell, when I used the Tesco one , the engine light would appear on occasionally


----------



## BoostJunky86

It's very high octane Tesco momentum. Have heard horror stories of the fuel causing issues due to ethanol levels. But I'm no chemist I just know it doesn't seem to do mine any harm?!

I avoid BP ultimate wherever possible as its makes my car run a bit lumpy(or lumper than hairy cams in a old ford engine anyway) 

Does seem to spit more flames on shell mind not ideal but good fun lol!!


----------



## MEH4N

V Power from shell.


----------



## Jmax

Does nobody check to see what category a thread is posted in?


----------



## alan_mcc

Tesco Momentum99 is my prefered "super"..


----------



## iPlod999

Jmax said:


> Does nobody check to see what category a thread is posted in?


Oops. Nope.


----------



## Junior Bear

only v power will do it, i dont touch anything else


more power, more miles!


----------



## Franzpan

Simply Clean said:


> Tescos :thumb:





*rob* said:


> Harvest energy up the road from me, but if I get to a tesco when it needs filling ill use momentum99





nick3814 said:


> Shell V power, don't touch anything else, plenty of it available here, up north.





iPlod999 said:


> Shell V Power for me too.





Neil A said:


> Sainos. Never had any problems. Nectar points too!





Mehan said:


> V Power from shell.





alan_mcc said:


> Tesco Momentum99 is my prefered "super"..





Junior Bear said:


> only v power will do it, i dont touch anything else
> 
> more power, more miles!


Can't get momentum99 in Ireland and Shell don't operate here.

About the only big brand one available is BP. Maxol have super too but its more expensive than BP near me. Both 97ron. Never seen a 99ron fuel over here


----------



## Junior Bear

Fifth gear did tests on the fuel brands twice and both times only v power made the worthwhile difference

Bp ultimate was always most disappointing iirc


Their tests aren't gospel though


----------



## Paddy_R

I'll give a northern Ireland based answer. BP ultimate for me, car runs a bit smoother and I get around 30-35 miles extra per tank over the likes of tracks standard stuff.


----------



## ShiningScotsman

SHell Vpower here or if I am in Yorkshire and get caught short Total Excellum (not sure thats how its spelt but Totals Premium Unleaded


----------



## dooka

Shell or BP..
I don't like using supermarket fuel, generally stuffed full of ethanol, which isn't the best. Although it looks like our fuel will soon have 10% as a minimum..

Shell V-Power diesel is a waste of time, no power gains, although full of cleaners so cleans well. BP Ultimate Diesel on the other hand gives a noticeable boost in the van ..


----------



## rbj*rbj

Tesco


----------



## Ric

Jmax said:


> Does nobody check to see what category a thread is posted in?


Appears not


----------



## jdquinn

I'm pretty sure texaco in Dungannon do super don't use it myself though, I've never had any problems using good old standard 95 ron, if it ain't broke don't fix it and definately don't waste money on it. Unless your car is tuned for higher octane its a waste of time and money in my opinion. I have tried it and noticed little to no difference in the past. You pays your money


----------



## tarbyonline

Sainsburys or Texaco on the occasions I do fill up with it. IIRC the maxol super uses bio ethanol and is only available down south but could be wrong. Apparently the tax across the border is very high on super which is why not many do it over here and the maxol stuff isn't officially super as a result but could just be the normal internet misinformation.


----------



## Guitarjon

Shell v power for me too. I'm quite happy shell have taken over a lot of the total garages in the area as I always felt excellium never did as much for me as v power does. Some of the total garage owners were a but greedy too and really ramped up the price for excellium as much as 12p from standard petrol.


----------



## ShiningScotsman

+1 for Shell V Power - sorry if I am repeating here but I remember a test done on Fifth Gear using a Golf where they tested 4 or five super unleaded fuels.

First place was Shell V Power showing the most gains but it was still very slight over normal fuel.
BP & Esso I think it was or maybe Total were as good as showing no difference at all.
And there was a supermarket premium fuel tested - Asda I think and it was the same.

It is all I run in my cars as its not just about the gains its about the quality of the fuel and its cleaning properties as well - if you have a large or a performance petrol engine then I think it makes sense.


----------

